# Miscarriage?



## BrownSheep (Dec 13, 2011)

I have a two year old Suffolk Hamp. cross that I beleive  to be miscarring. She was exposed to a ram as a lamb but was not bred. She could be towards the end of her pregnancy but I doubt it do to the lack of bag development.  She has been with a ram since spring. I found a small spot of blood in the sheep shed no bigger than a 50 cent peice. I found her with a bit of blood on her rear. My sister mentioned  she was late to eat this morning and was standing off on her own. We put this down to being fed extra the night before. ANY ADVICE would be appreciated


----------



## VioletandBodie (Jan 10, 2012)

i guess its posible has she had any changes in diet, housing, pen mates, injury or such to make her loose a baby?


----------

